# Be quiet 750 Watt P9 (GTX 480 OC anschließen)



## Kuschluk (5. April 2011)

*Be quiet 750 Watt P9 (GTX 480 OC anschließen)*

Hallo,

nachdem ich Probleme mit meinem 750 Watt Dark Power Pro Netzteil der Serie vor P8 hatte und nun ein neues geschickt bekommen habe übrigens ein P9.

 Ich will hier nochmal hervorheben, dass mir der Support sagte es könne 1 - 2 Wochen dauern und ich dachte ok schickst du dein Sandy Bridge Board im selben Zeitraum an Mindfactory(die ja einen einfachen schnellen Austausch bewerben) => Die Post hat getrödelt und mein Paket traf erst am Mittwoch bei Listan ein ! völlig überrascht hatte ich am Freitag Mittag das Austauschgerät in den Händen * * * * *.
Weiter so und vielen vielen DANKE

 (ich war echt schon gefrustet, verbaue eigentlich in allen Rechnern die ich den Leuten so baue Be quiet Netzteile und ausgerechnet das teuerste das ich mir gönne streikt nach nichtmal 2 Jahren. Bei so einem Support aber echt kein schlimmes Problem!!!! )

Das alte 750 Watt Netzteil ging einfach aus nach 4 -9 h Crysis 1 oder 2 (bei  Battlefield Bad Company 2 war dies nie ein thema).
Im Furmark und Prime  schon nach ca 30 min. Verbrauch an der Dose 690 Watt. System (GTX 480  und i7 2600k (alles ohne OC wegen den Problemen )

Problem besteht erst seit ca Ende Januar.

Weil ich jetzt auf mein neues Mainboard warte und Mindfactory sich mehr Zeit lässt als meiner Meinung nach nötig, wollte ich (auch aus Langeweile) auf nummer sicher gehn bei der neuverkabelung des Rechners.

System:

i7 2600k @4,5GHz 1,248 Volt

Gtx 480 930 Mhz statt 700

16 GB DDR 3 1600er RAM 1.5V

1x PCI Sound Blaster Xfi Fatality Pro 

5x Festplatten (allerdings eh nur 2 wirklich an)

eine Pumpe Ek 4.0 (18 Watt sagt der Hersteller)

8x  120x120mm Lüfter
2x 92x92 mm Lüfter 
1x 30 cm kaltlichtkathode Grün 
2x DVD Brenner
2x einzelne LED (einmal UV einmal Blau)

Fragen:

1. GPU verkabelung ( gibts ja 4 oder 5 tolle Bilder im Heftchen) soweit ich das da raus lese soll ich den Mittleren PCIe Strom nehmen und mit diesem Baum an beide Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte gehn oder ?

Wäre es nicht besser (sofern dieser OC schalter nicht aktiv ist) die Last irgendwie aufzuteilen?


2. Dieser OC schalter schaltet die schienen ja zusammen welche vorteile bzw welche Nachteile ergeben sich daraus für mich. Pro war ja glaub ich höhere Stromstärken kontra war größere Spannungseinbrüche oder ? Ist das schlimm (wird das System Instabil oder die Lebensdauer veringert?) 


3. noch irgendwelche guten ratschläge oder denkanstöße für den belesenen Laien ^^? 

Vielen Dank

ein wieder sehr zufriedener kunde !


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. April 2011)

*AW: Be quiet 750 Watt P9 (GTX 480 OC anschließen)*

Hallo Kuschluk

1. An der mittleren Buchse liegen schon 2 +12V Leitungen an. An den beiden äußeren hingegen liegt nur eine +12V Leitung an.

2. Der Vorteil des OCKs ist, dass du pro Leitung mehr Leistung abgreifen kannst, was aber auch ein Nachteil sein kann, wenn eine Komponente deines Rechners nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert. 

3. Da ich mal gemein sein möchte, kann ich dir noch folgenden Ratschlag geben:
Lies das beiliegende, recht umfangreiche Handbuch!


----------



## Kuschluk (5. April 2011)

*AW: Be quiet 750 Watt P9 (GTX 480 OC anschließen)*

Das handbuch ist gar nicht so umfangreich  ^^ war bissl enttäuscht nachdem ich die 15 sprachen abgezogen hatte wars nimmer viel ^^

2. Der Vorteil des OCKs ist, dass du pro Leitung mehr Leistung abgreifen kannst, was aber auch ein Nachteil sein kann, wenn eine Komponente deines Rechners nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert.

heißt das dass im evtl schadenfall eine komponente mehr leidet oder dass sie wegen des keys etwas nicht mehr funktioniert ? (schadenfall ist mir egal ... wenn die karte ne kleine macke hat darf se auch ganz abrauchen die will dan eh keiner mehr)


----------

